# Meatrix Part Deux



## willkat98 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back by popular demand.

Installment #2

http://www.themeatrix2.com/


----------



## robert (Apr 13, 2006)

i think this is craphttp:
//www.themeatrix2.com/


----------



## robert (Apr 13, 2006)

whats your point.... I love meat and will eat it


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2006)

Robert, your opinion has been noted. Willkat98 has posted "Meatrix" in the Joke thread because it is meant as dark humor-unfortunately it is also an accurate reflection on commercial meat production.  If Willkat98 had meant this as a political statement, I'm sure he would have posted this in the General Discussion thread.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 15, 2006)

yo,
i sometimes am glad im not so civilized .
i luv the blood sausage.
i like brains and eggs  for breakfast.

i like animal flesh.
i chew some bones.

kill it ---skin it ---then cook it.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Chi Bill,
       I can remember as a youngster, we raised all our meats and veggies. My mother was into organic foods long before it became popular. She wouldn't even allow the use of Sevin dust on the green beans much less hormones injected into the meat and my Dad highly sopported her approach. I just wish there were a place near enough to me to be able to buy good healthy meats and veggies. I'd be willing to pay a little more for it. I looked at the farms on Meatrix and unfortunately the closest one is a couple hundred miles from me. How about you? Do you have anything close to you and do you shop there?


----------



## monty (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, folks, my goal is to produce 80% or more of my food from my land. Sale of the excess will provide the other 20%. In about two years I will be very close to achieving that goal!  My remote location in Vermont assures me of the opportunity to do as I wish. Between gardening, raising chickens and turkeys and an occasional porker I manage quite well! Now for you folks without the opportunity to do the same I would suggest taking a ride into the boonies and finding a cooperative landowner who will raise animals and produce for you. Your arrangement can be anywhre from strictly monetary to a labor exchange. Where there is a will there is a way and where there is a want there is a market!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

